# Using the Virtual Camera makes programs like Discord crash



## Gerardo G. (Jan 4, 2021)

I use a laptop with Windows 8.1 (64bit). I open OBS Studio 26.1 and I start the virtual camera. After that, I open the Discord program (73806). Then, I go to the server, I select a voice channel, activate my webcam, and select OBS Virtual Camera. When I do that, Discord crashes (the whole window becomes dark gray) and restarts. If I select a different webcam instead, it doesn't crash

What's the problem? How can I fix it? I really need to use the virtual camera on Discord.

PS: The same thing happens when I use the virtual camera on Jitsi Meet through Firefox 84.0.1 (the web browser crashes), but if I use the virtual camera on Jitsi meet through Opera 73.0 instead, it doesn't crash.


----------



## specular (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi Gerardo, 
i've your same problem, i do a lot of test, and i solved, my solution work for me by change resolution settings on obs of my laptop webcam, try to change the base resolution to 1920x1080, for me i must change base resolution and effective resolution to 1080p 60fps bicubic


----------



## BluePeer (Jan 5, 2021)

discord force a webcam to very specific raw format data resolution/fps/.... 
I don't know what discord makes if the cam not follow the order and say NO i am fix
it looks like Discord itself does not know it too and crash


----------



## Gerardo G. (Jan 6, 2021)

Thank you both. I fixed it thanks to specular's information!

I went to Settings and then Output. I checked on Advanced on Output Mode. Then I checked on Rescale Ouput and selected 1092 x 614. After that I was able to use the virtual webcam on Discord without it crashing.

I hope other's on the video call will still see my resolution OK. I have to check on that.

PS: Can I change the heading of the thread, so it now says [SOLVED]. I don't know how to do that.


----------



## JemTheKiwi (Jan 21, 2021)

I am having the same problem, I tried fixing all kinds of settings but nothing works. Any additional fixes I can do? I've tried everything you two have said works.


----------



## snes101 (Apr 19, 2021)

Gerardo G. said:


> Thank you both. I fixed it thanks to specular's information!
> 
> I went to Settings and then Output. I checked on Advanced on Output Mode. Then I checked on Rescale Ouput and selected 1092 x 614. After that I was able to use the virtual webcam on Discord without it crashing.
> 
> ...


I am really new to this so.................could u please specify that in which setting did u go..............settings of discord or OBS ;w;
sorry for asking this.


----------



## Gerardo G. (Apr 19, 2021)

On OBS, take a look at the top menu bar.
Click on "File".
Click after that on "Settings".
After that, click on "Output".
Once you're there, just follow what I mention in my message @snes101 .  Hope it works!


----------



## snes101 (Apr 19, 2021)

Gerardo G. said:


> On OBS, take a look at the top menu bar.
> Click on "File".
> Click after that on "Settings".
> After that, click on "Output".
> Once you're there, just follow what I mention in my message @snes101 .  Hope it works!


Thank you sooooo much TwT it workesssss


----------



## DAMBOND (Apr 30, 2021)

here are my settings but it keeps crashing, where is the problem?




(edit )well I don't know how I did it but I fiddled with the output settings (the resolutiuons) then I put them back by default and it works


----------

